
Common Lisp Music - fogus
https://ccrma.stanford.edu/software/snd/snd/clm.html
======
hvs
Confusingly, there is also a project called "Common Music" which is a
algorithmic composition tool that used to use Common Lisp, but now appears to
use Scheme.

<http://commonmusic.sourceforge.net/>

I actually took a course in college many years ago under the professor who
created that application. It's nice to see that it is still under development.

------
waldrews
Anything like this in Clojure?

~~~
joshuaeckroth
Yes: <https://github.com/rosejn/overtone> <http://vimeo.com/16143967>

